# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور 96**تغییر رشته بدیم یا نه؟ لطفا نظراتتون رو بگین!

## hrostami

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
لطفا کمکم کنید! من امسال چهارم ریاضی هستم و بنا به دلایل بسیار زیادی فکر میکنم که بهتره برای پزشکی بخونم تا رشته های مهندسی .چون  پدرم پزشکه و از نزدیک میبینم شرایطش چطوره و هم چنین عموم هم مهندسه. بنظر شما الان تغییر رشته بدم و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم یا نه؟

با توجه به اینکه پسر هستم و در آینده باید تشکیل خانواده بدم و.... کلی دیگه دلایل دیگه، درآمد برام مهمه!

----------


## mahmoudmo

سلام درسته بازار کار پزشکی خیلی بهتره بستگی داره برای چه منظوری داری تغییر رشته میدی برو دنبال علاقه ات و مطابق علاقه ات عمل کن دلیل نمیشه پدر بزرگوار پزشک اند شما هم پزشک شی وضعیت خوب پدر داشته باشی باز تصمیم با خودته

----------


## amirhosseinR

بیا تجربی...البته اینجا رقابت اصلا اونطوری که میگن سخت نیست بلکه به طرز عجیبی رقابت وحشتناکه وحشتناک!!!
یه بنده خدایی همزمان با سال سومش سال پیش رو هم خوند با معدل نهایی 20...امسال منتظر دورقمی شدنش بودیم...که دیدیم شده 600......وهمچنین خیلی دیگه از بچه ها
بنظرم توی تجربی واسه پزشکی دیگه باید قید یه سال خوندنو زد و حداقل یه سال پشت کنکور بمونی

----------


## ali7893

> بیا تجربی...البته اینجا رقابت اصلا اونطوری که میگن سخت نیست بلکه به طرز عجیبی رقابت وحشتناکه وحشتناک!!!
> یه بنده خدایی همزمان با سال سومش سال پیش رو هم خوند با معدل نهایی 20...امسال منتظر دورقمی شدنش بودیم...که دیدیم شده 600......وهمچنین خیلی دیگه از بچه ها
> بنظرم توی تجربی واسه پزشکی دیگه باید قید یه سال خوندنو زد و حداقل یه سال پشت کنکور بمونی


90 درصد قبولی ها همونایین که سال اول کنکورشونه

----------


## ali1st

*اینم به عشق 96 ای ها





*

----------


## hrostami

> سلام درسته بازار کار پزشکی خیلی بهتره بستگی داره برای چه منظوری داری تغییر رشته میدی برو دنبال علاقه ات و مطابق علاقه ات عمل کن دلیل نمیشه پدر بزرگوار پزشک اند شما هم پزشک شی وضعیت خوب پدر داشته باشی باز تصمیم با خودته


راستش هم رشته های مهندسی رو دوست دارم هم رشته های پزشکی (بخصوص دندان)! فقط چون الان سال چهارمم میترسم از زیست!

----------


## hrostami

> 90 درصد قبولی ها همونایین که سال اول کنکورشونه


دقیقا ما توی همین شهرستان کوچیک خودمون رتبه های 165،249،356،421،467 و رتبه های خوب بیشتر تو سال های گذشته هم داشتیم که با سال اول قبول شدن ولی رشته شون تجربی بوده از اول!

----------


## hrostami

دوستان ی روش دیگه: من امسال همین چهارم ریاضی باشم و درس های امسالمو بخونم + زیست و در نهایت کنکور تجربی بدم، خوب طبیعتا من میونم ریاضی تجربی رو درصد بالایی بزنم و بقیه دروس هم که جز زیست مشترکن. زیست رو هم اگه بتونم 20 یا 30 درصد بزنم بنظرتون میشه پزشکی یا دندان قبول بشم؟

----------


## -AMiN-

> دوستان ی روش دیگه: من امسال همین چهارم ریاضی باشم و درس های امسالمو بخونم + زیست و در نهایت کنکور تجربی بدم، خوب طبیعتا من میونم ریاضی تجربی رو درصد بالایی بزنم و بقیه دروس هم که جز زیست مشترکن. زیست رو هم اگه بتونم 20 یا 30 درصد بزنم بنظرتون میشه پزشکی یا دندان قبول بشم؟


منم همین تصمیم رو داشتم پارسال خیلی دو دوتا چارتا کردم نمیشه عزیزه من نمیشه....
خودت فکر کن زیست و کی میشه کنار درس های سنگینی مث دیف و گسسته و تحلیی خوند؟
از هردوش جا میمونی...
نمیخوام نا امید کنم چون خودم متنفرم از نا امیدی ولی یه کم دیر شده یا باید ریاضی رو ادامه بدی یا هدفت بشه 97
من خودم پارسال دیدم نمیتونم تجربی بدم گفتم اگه بمونم میرم تجربی دیگ تصمیمم هم گرفتم بقیش به خودم بستگی داره

----------


## amir_ls1998

نه الان تغییر رشته بدی امکان موفقیتش کمه 
در کنار درسای خیلی سنگین پیش ریاضی خیلی سخته زیستو خوندن
یا باید یسال پشت بمونی تجربی بدی 
یا امسالو نرو مدرسه و غیر حضوری انتخاب کن و درسای ریاضیو در حد قبولی بخون بیشتر وقتتو بزار رو زیست
البته اینم بگم همیشه برو رو علاقت
درسای پزشکی خیلی سخته ممکنه اصلا ادامه نتونی بدی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی
مهندس هایی هم هستن ک درآمدشون از پزشک زیاده

----------


## politician

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> لطفا کمکم کنید! من امسال چهارم ریاضی هستم و بنا به دلایل بسیار زیادی فکر میکنم که بهتره برای پزشکی بخونم تا رشته های مهندسی .چون  پدرم پزشکه و از نزدیک میبینم شرایطش چطوره و هم چنین عموم هم مهندسه. بنظر شما الان تغییر رشته بدم و کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم یا نه؟
> 
> با توجه به اینکه پسر هستم و در آینده باید تشکیل خانواده بدم و.... کلی دیگه دلایل دیگه، درآمد برام مهمه!


ببین دیگه اون دوران گذشت که باریاضی فیزیک بالاوزیست متوسط بشه قبول شداون مال94به قبل بودازکنکورامسال رقابت خیلی شدیدترشده وبایدهمه روبالابزنی پس اگه بخوای تجربی بیای یاساعت مطالعه انفجاری داشته باش که96قبول شی یابایدپشت کنکوربمونی

----------

